# Pdf in HTML einbetten



## yonas (25. März 2005)

Hallo,

Konnte mir villeicht jemand helfen.
Ich versucht vergeblich eine PDF-Datei in HTML einzubinden. Ich habe es erst mir <embed=""> versucht, aber als Ergebins sehe ich nur ein kleines Symbol, wenn ich den Browser anklicke.

Mit iframe bin ich es zwar weiter gekommen, aber es sieht einfach nicht so schön aus. Das Pdf-Symbol wird so gross dargestellt, eher man den Inhalt geöffnet hat.

Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar

Gruss
Yonas


----------



## Consti (25. März 2005)

Also du möchtest, dass eine ganz normales PDF-Dokument in einer HP angezeigt wird?
Naja. ich glaube das Verhalten von PDFs kann man recht wenig beeniflussen.

Der Adobe Reader installiert zb.ein Plugin für den IE, welches es möglich macht, direkt die PDF-Datei im Browser zu gucken.

In Opera wirds normal eine PDF immer Downgeloaded (weil standardmässig kein Plugin für PDF-Anzeige vorhanden ist).

Hoffe konnte helfen!


----------

